# Another reasob to be prepared; Michigan has more Food Stamp recipients than Students



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I call this The Tipping Point...

Michigan Has More Food Stamp Recipients Than Students - Breitbart


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Nanny state. 

From the article: *" This year, Michigan’s food stamp program cost taxpayers $2,576,165,148."*

Nearly 2.6 capitol B billion dollars... that is crazy!!

It is at the tipping point when you can make more money sitting at home than you can going out to work a minimum wage job. Those on the dole generally have it better than our senior citizens who live on a fixed income. That is a dam shame IMO. Plus I think that a couple trillion dollars could be spent more wisely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Give them time they have to get the student out of school before they can sign them up for their own card. They are working on it.
What better way to take power put everyone on them .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Heard that 48% of the population is on government assistants of some kind nation wide. What happens when it's over 50%??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Also, this to consider...

Government Statistics: 65 Percent of Children Receive Federal Aid


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Sounds like MI is "feeding an army"
Wonder what their numbers would be without detroit?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Collapse of the Roman Empire!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Over 110,000,000 Americans depend on at least one form of government food subsidy for their survival. 1 out of every 3 people in this country is quite literally hand fed by big brother. There is simply no way a society can sustain this level of dependence long term. This, more than any other single factor, tells me that we're very near the end of our cultural cycle.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tipping Point, Ladies and Gentlemen, is upon us...


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

There's a pilot program the Governor just signed requiring drug testing for welfare recipients. It's not statewide, yet, just a few areas to see if it'll work. I fully agree with that policy though. If my employer can do a "random drug test," before I earn money then people who its just given to should have to have one too.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I know this is entirely unnecessary to say, given that everyone here already understands the concept... but when I was a child (and to some degree even when I wasn't) I learned the most when my parents stopped protecting me from the consequences. The government has gone on far too long protecting perfectly healthy and capable people from the consequences of their laziness.

I'd never make a popular President or politician because I'd scrap every single social assistance program in existence, and reboot the whole concept.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Our country just needs to revamp the whole program. 

The whole system is just dumb. Basically, anything with "nutritional information " on it is eligible. So that would be anything from Red Bull, Twinkies, Lobster etc. 

If we could widdle it down to veggies, certain meats, dairy... the essentials...it would cut down on fraud a lot. That way your average cheater would not be able to buy $50 cuts of beef, $40 cakes or even resell portions of their benefits.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Florida's drug testing for welfare has been repeatedly shot down by judges. At some point the dam will burst.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Thar be sum Sno Cows in da Mitten State . They AR fed well.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ah....that's it then. Nobody cares about how many detroits and illegals feasting, it's because they want to make another law that controls what people take in. I look at all of them that way, because tomorrow it will be the "criminals who are addicted to sugar!"
There are two way street sacrifices that come with personal freedom. The failures never mattered more than the majority. Now they are used as a justification against the majority.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

turbo6 said:


> Our country just needs to revamp the whole program.
> 
> The whole system is just dumb. Basically, anything with "nutritional information " on it is eligible. So that would be anything from Red Bull, Twinkies, Lobster etc.
> 
> If we could widdle it down to veggies, certain meats, dairy... the essentials...it would cut down on fraud a lot. That way your average cheater would not be able to buy $50 cuts of beef, $40 cakes or even resell portions of their benefits.


Gee, I sure wouldn't want a beaurocrat telling me how to shop or what to eat? 
That guy obama married deciding people's groceries?


----------

